# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Nước mắm Phú Quốc đặc sản thơm ngon

## hangnt

Trong mỗi bữa cơm gia đình của người Việt Nam không thể thiếu đến hương vị nước mắm. Dù chế biến bất cứ món ăn gì từ chiên, xào, kho hay nước chấm…, từ các món ăn dân dã đến món ăn sang trọng…đều phải sử dụng nước mắm. Có thế nói nước mắm là biểu tượng rất riêng của văn hóa ẩm thực Việt Nam. Nói đến nước mắm thì ai ai cũng nghĩ đến nước mắm cá cơm đặc sản của đảo Phú Quốc, tỉnh Kiên Giang. Được biết, làng nghề sản xuất nước mắm Phú Quốc đã được hình thành và phát triển từ 200 năm nay.



Nước mắm Phú Quốc, phải được làm từ con cá cơm bắt tại vùng biển Phú Quốc, cá cơm nơi khác không bằng. Do vùng biển này có 1 loại tảo rất đặc trưng làm nguồn thức ăn cho cá nên thịt cá cơm rất ngon, thơm. Người làm nước mắm tuyển lựa nguồn nguyên liệu rất kỹ. Phải là con cá cơm sọc tiêu, cá cơm than, cá cơm phấn chì. Mùa này đang là mùa của những lọai cá cơm trên. Nếu đánh bắt cá vào mùa khác cũng không thể cho ra được lọai nước mắm đặc trưng của Phú Quốc.

Cá đánh bắt được rửa sạch, loại bỏ tạp chất, rồi trộn ướp muối ngay khi cá còn tươi trong. Gài nén ủ chượp vào thùng gỗ, một số lọai cây gỗ quý trên rừng, chứ không ướp vào các bồn xi măng. Đây là theo phương pháp truyền thống, cộng khí hậu, nguồn nước, môi trường sinh thái… để đủ 12 tháng sẽ cho ra một sản phẩm nước mắm mà không thể ở đâu cũng làm được. Một đặc tính nữa rất riêng biệt khiến ta không thể nhầm lẫn nước mắm Phú Quốc với các sản phẩm nước mắm khác là màu cánh gián đậm, trong và mùi thơm nhẹ rất riêng, vị mặm, vị ngọt có cả vị béo của đạm đã tạo mùi vị đặc trưng của nước mắm Phú Quốc. Và chỉ có sản xuất ngay tại trên hòn đảo này, mới cho ra loại nước mắm ngon như thế, dù cùng loại cá cơm, nguồn nước, tay nghề đó nhưng khi mang vào đất liền hoặc vùng biển khác sản xuất, chất lượng kém xa so với sản xuất tại đảo.

Nước mắm Phú Quốc ngon như vậy, nên thị trường trong và ngòai nước nhan nhản thương hiệu này. Ước tính hàng năm, cả nước tiêu thụ hàng trăm triệu lít nước mắm nhãn hiệu Phú Quốc. Thật ra hàng năm hòn đảo này chỉ sản xuất khỏang 12 triệu lít nước mắm. Chính vì vậy, giữa năm 2001, Cục Sở Hữu Trí Tuệ Việt Nam đã cấp giấy công nhận độc quyền chỉ dẫn địa lý. Và chỉ có nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm ngay tại Phú Quốc và đạt một số tiêu chuẩn do Hội nước mắm đưa ra mới được sở hữu tên gọi này.

Theo ông Thảnh- Phó Giám Đốc Sở Khoa Học và Công nghệ tỉnh Kiên Giang, việc cấp chỉ dẫn địa lý cho sản phẩm nước mắm có ý nghĩa rất lớn đối với đời sống của người dân huyện đảo, kinh tế huyện từ đó cũng phát triển mạnh, khai thác được tiềm năn, thế mạnh của biển. Phân tích thêm về những lợi ích trên, chị Nguyễn Thị Tịnh - Chủ tịch Hội nước mắm Phú Quốc cho biết:

Từ những lợi ích thiết thực trên, Hội nước mắm đã tiến hành bước tiếp theo là đăng ký slogo chung cho 86 thành viên của Hội. Nói về ý nghĩa của slogo chung này, chị Nguyễn Thị Tịnh cho biết thêm:

Để sản phẩm nước mắm của địa phương luôn ổn định về chất lượng, thời gian qua Sở Khoa học và Công nghệ tỉnh Kiên Giang cùng Hội nước mắm Phú Quốc liên tục tổ chức các lớp tập huấn về tiêu chuẩn vệ sinh an tòan thực phẩm, về kỹ thuật lên mem, cách bảo quản…. đồng thời nâng cao ý thức về việc xây dựng và bảo vệ thương hiệu cho sản phẩm của doanh nghiệp mình. Nhờ vậy, hiện đã có rất nhiều doanh nghiệp đã có thương hiệu nổi tiếng như nước mắm Khải Hòang, Thịnh Phát, Hưng Thạnh, Phụng Hưng…. Tuy đã có chỉ dẫn địa lý nhưng làm sao quản lý, bảo vệ thương hiệu này đừng để người khác xâm phạm thì rất khó, cần sự phối hợp của nhiều ngành. Giải pháp trước mắt theo anh Tường- chuyên viên phòng sở hữu trí tuệ cho biết:

Nước mắm Phú Quốc từ lâu đã có tiếng trên thị trường. Giờ đây cộng thêm sự hỗ trợ của các cấp, các ngành, chắc chắn nước mắm Phú Quốc sẽ có chỗ đứng thực sự vững chắc trên thương trường trong xu thế hội nhập và thương hiệu này sẽ còn tiến xa nhằm đem lại cuốc sống ấm no cho người dân Phú Quốc nói riêng, quê hương cách mạng Phú Quốc nói chung.

_(Đài Tiếng nói Nhân dân Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh)_


_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Phú Quốc click vào du lịch Phú Quốc_

----------


## mubaohiem

thấy bảo nước mắm phú quốc đã đăng ký thương hiệu quốc tế

----------


## nongsanngon

Nước mắm Phú Quốc là một trong những đặc sản thuộc nhóm mắm, dấm, tương đã được đăng ký thương hiệu quốc tế. Hiện nay mình thấy mọi người thường chọn nước mắm Hạnh Phúc để phục vụ trong các bữa ăn của gia đình.

----------


## dulichphuquoc

*NGON LẠ CÁ NHỒNG PHÚ QUỐC*

Cá nhồng nhiều nạc thịt ngọt đậm, người lớn và trẻ nhỏ ăn rất tốt. Nhưng không phải tất cả cá nhồng  sinh sống ở biển nào nước ta cũng thơm ngon mà chỉ có giống cá nhồng ở Phú Quốc được đánh giá ngon hơn những nơi khác nhờ có điều kiện môi trường biển phù hợp.

Cá nhồng được đánh bắt về.

Cá nhồng có thể kho với thịt đùi hay thịt ba chỉ, kho dưa cải, chiên giòn, chiên mắm ớt chanh, đặc biệt khi đến với Phú Quốc chúng ta không thể không bỏ qua món chả và gỏi cá nhồng đặc trưng nơi này.

Để làm món chả, cá nhồng thường dùng những con còn nhỏ được xay nhuyễn quết làm chả, trộn với tiêu sọ, hành băm nhỏ, sau đó mang chả đi hấp hay chiên đều rất ngon. Khi ăn miếng chả cá có độ dai dai, bùi béo và khi nhai, những hạt tiêu sọ vỡ ra có vị cay nồng. Chả cá nhồng có thể dùng để cuốn bánh tráng, chấm với nước mắm chua ngọt nhậu lai rai hay nấu làm món bún chả cá thì ngon không nơi nào bằng.

Gỏi cá nhồng ăn với bánh tráng cuốn rau sống.

Gỏi cá là món ăn khoái khẩu của không ít người khi muốn khám phá mùi vị tự nhiên, tươi sống. Để làm món này đòi hỏi người chế biến phải công phu, tinh tế từ khâu lựa chọn cá cho đến nêm, ướp gia vị. Cá chọn làm gỏi phải thật tươi, lọc lấy phi lê, cắt mỏng, rải hành phi và củ hành tây cắt khoanh lên mặt. Nhưng để món này ăn ngon thì không thể thiếu nước chấm được pha chế một cách kỳ công.

Thơm ngon chả cá nhồng ăn bún.

Nước chấm là một hỗn hợp gồm tỏi, ớt, đậu phộng rang giã nhỏ pha với chanh, nước mắm nhỉ và nêm chút đường cho dịu lại. Sau đó vắt chanh vào cá cho chín tái đi rồi cuốn cá với bánh tráng, rau sống. Khi ăn gỏi cá nhai thấy dai, ngọt, uống vài ba ly rượu khi thưởng thức khiến cho món gỏi này bỗng dưng ngon miệng hơn.

Phú Quốc là vùng biển đảo phía cực nam của nước ta, đến đây thực khách sẽ có dịp trải nghiệm thưởng thức các món đặc sản từ hải sản. Và những món ngon lạ từ cá nhồng khiến chúng ta đến với nơi này khó lòng mà bỏ qua được.

----------


## kienchua

Các bạn có nhu cầu sử dụng *nước mắm phú quốc* có thể liên hệ qua số điện thoại 0939 96 95 93 gặp chị Biết. Xin cảm ơn!

----------


## dung89

Nhưng mà mặn lắm, nhưng phải công nhận là thơm

----------

